# Riba's knives



## riba (Dec 27, 2020)

As I always enjoy reading these kind of threads, I thought to post my own knives. It is a modest set.
These are the ones hanging on the kitchen wall. They're all in use (some more than others).


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice collection and great to see knives beeing used . What is the knife in top picture and second from left?


----------



## riba (Dec 27, 2020)

@IsoJ it's a dan prendergast, 15cm, I grab it a lot


----------

